
PhotoPrism: web app for browsing, organizing and sharing your photo collection - homarp
https://photoprism.org/
======
thunderbong
I liked this from the README -

Why this has to be free software

The development of every commercial product is focused on monetization. We've
built similar apps more than once and every single time the constraints of
working in a profit-oriented corporate environment were an impediment. We are
sure we can do better with only a fraction of the budget. Simplicity can be
very powerful.

------
reacharavindh
I understand that "docker run blah" might be comfortable or even preferable
for a lot of people. But, for an open source project written in Go(capable of
spitting out single executable binary), I would have loved to see plain old
build instructions without Docker. as in Download this, and connect to a MySQL
database like this.

Not everyone is comfortable with running Docker for several reasons.

~~~
rad_gruchalski
Yes, but it is possible to inspect the Dockerfile and recreate the runners
yourself.

------
snipem
Unfortunately, it still wants to move and rename your files. I don't want
this. It should be read only.

------
noja
Cool - but is it static? photog is the only photo gallery generation software
I have used that will handle large photo galleries efficiently (i.e. it'll
work even on a Pi), and that's because it cheats by pre-generating everything.

~~~
reacharavindh
I couldnt find the project by Googling "photog". Do you mind giving me a link?

~~~
noja
[http://photog.created.today/](http://photog.created.today/)

~~~
reacharavindh
Thanks. It looks really cool. Simple and does its task well.

------
lecarore
I always thought a good Google photos alternative was necessary. I have a
collection ok 100k+ photos in it, it's great for storage and some sorts of
searches, but very limited in some other aspects. And it's impossible to get a
bug fixed (like the fact that the mobile app clogs my phone with gigabytes of
thumbnails cache) or a feature implemented (grouping albums together when
similar faces appear together repetitively). I'm just a front end guy, but i
guess it's time to learn go ^^

------
dewey
Saw this being mentioned at the Go conference in Stockholm last week.
Definitely following the progress of this project, seems very useful in times
where ad supported image hosting sites close down from time to time.

------
BugsJustFindMe
Is this meant to be a competitor to mediagoblin?

------
angel_j
Needs auto-rotate so images are always upright.

------
executive
Cool. Page needs simple download links.

------
reitanqild
> Reverse geocoding and automated tagging based on Google TensorFlow.

> ... No privacy concerns.

Tried too look up this. I thought TensorFlow was some hosted Google service
but as I understand it now it is an open source library which makes more sense
given the quotes above.

Can someone who's more into TensorFlow than me explain this?

~~~
shaki-dora
It’s, first, an open source library. It optionally integrates with Google
Cloud services to use their hardware. But that’s not even likely to be useful
in this case, because labeling a few thousand photos just doesn’t require that
much power (as opposed to training).

~~~
reitanqild
Thanks, so what your saying is this can be done locally, and probably shoukd
since there's no reason to involve Google cloud for small data like a local
photo collection?

